# Few from St. Joe



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

MPOW said:


> wobble glos in the late 80's used to rock


Yeah, I had some buddies who slayed Skams with wobble glos in the 1990's. They fished at night a lot, and I was sure they were just lining fish - which they vehemently denied. So I went with them one night, and was shocked when the first fish I landed had my wobble glo down it's throat! I haven't used wobble glos in quite a while, but I still have them. Glow in the dark wobble glos at night can be killer for Skams.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

riverbob said:


> Hell they worked in the year, 1967 (the year of your birth ) n they still work today 3/26/2019 they (wobble glow, plain old corkies,n spin n glows) still work for a old fart like me, some times they want that, today 2 for 4 what a nice day, for fishin


there used to be that little house across from the dam that sold them, very cool, glo peach....couple orange beads and a 10 or 12 treble and you were ready to roll


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah for some reason orange wobble glows always seemed to work at Berrian but not other places. Started fishing there in 1980. March was always the best for the spring steelhead run.


----------



## StormyChromer (Jul 20, 2016)

Black Ghost said:


> Yeah for some reason orange wobble glows always seemed to work at Berrian but not other places. Started fishing there in 1980. March was always the best for the spring steelhead run.


Fish got wise to the orange wobble. They prefer the orange spin now !


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

U got gobies too, that's great


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Hell yea,a double,and they look huge.whats the master angler size for go bees :gaga:


----------



## Mondo1 (Jan 5, 2012)

How are you rigging them?


----------



## Philip Molloy (Sep 12, 2019)

PTPD2312 said:


> It is March and there are lots fishing. Lots of rivers have these fish in them on the west side.I don't own the fish or the river so I'll share my experience. Maybe it will turn on a person who hasn't fished before or hasn't fished in a long time.
> 
> Tight lines!


Fall-Winter Steelhead in the St. Joe. A

Anyone know someone willing to show myself and my son how to fish for Steelhead. Watching videos and reading blogs is just not the same as learning from a real person. Not much into cash-for-help, but picking up the tab for a nice dinner and some beers is more my style. Not into big crowds so we wont be adding to the spring mayhem.


----------

